# Thank you Corey Maggette...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Such a nice humane thing for you to do...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/bal...?urn=nba-wp184


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry, the page you requested was not found.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:raised_ey 

Is that the point?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's here:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=yhoo-ept_sports_nba_experts-wp184 and originally here:

http://www.journaltimes.com/sports/bucks/article_efc79902-4ebd-11e0-8c1b-001cc4c002e0.html



[Qoute] "I contacted the Clippers about medical coverage and they said the surgery wouldn't be covered," Hughes said. "I said, ‘Are you kidding me?' And they said if they did it for one person, they'd have to do for everybody else."

When Dunleavy learned the Clippers wouldn't cover the cost of Hughes' surgery, he mentioned it to his players.

Several of them, including now Milwaukee Bucks forward Corey Maggette, Chris Kaman, Elton Brand and Marko Jaric, were taken aback by the news and decided to offer their assistance.[/QUOTE]

Donald Sterling's an embarrassment to the NBA.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

narek said:


> It's here:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=yhoo-ept_sports_nba_experts-wp184 and originally here:
> 
> ...


Donald Sterling's an embarrassment to the NBA.[/QUOTE]



Thank you ... I had copied the link.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice to read about athletes using their money for good as opposed to the normal "pro athlete broke story"


----------

